# INCEL REJECTS MADISON BEER



## goat2x (Jan 11, 2020)

kissless hugless loveless virgin rejects one of the sexiest girls alive
how did that happen


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 11, 2020)

Most men would shit their pants just talking to her, let alone kissing her as a incel, he probably wanted it but didn't have the guts to go for it.


----------



## goat2x (Jan 11, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Most men would shit their pants just talking to her, let alone kissing her as a incel.


mind = blown


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

HOLY FUCK AT ALL THE THINGS I WANNA DO WITH HER FUAAARKK I WANNA LIICK HER ASS AND EAT HER ASS SO BAD HAVE CRAZY INTIMATE ANAL SEX AND TONGUE KISS FOR HOURS AND LAY IN BED AND MASSAGE HER BODY WHILE LICKING HER EVERYWHERE


----------



## goat2x (Jan 11, 2020)

Gudru said:


> HOLY FUCK AT ALL THE THINGS I WANNA DO WITH HER FUAAARKK I WANNA LIICK HER ASS AND EAT HER ASS SO BAD HAVE CRAZY INTIMATE ANAL SEX AND TONGUE KISS FOR HOURS AND LAY IN BED AND MASSAGE HER BODY WHILE LICKING HER EVERYWHERE


keep dreaming about her while an incel just wave her off like nothing,keep crying for him


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 11, 2020)

Gudru said:


> HOLY FUCK AT ALL THE THINGS I WANNA DO WITH HER FUAAARKK I WANNA LIICK HER ASS AND EAT HER ASS SO BAD HAVE CRAZY INTIMATE ANAL SEX AND TONGUE KISS FOR HOURS AND LAY IN BED AND MASSAGE HER BODY WHILE LICKING HER EVERYWHERE


----------



## buflek (Jan 11, 2020)

this guy rejects her cuz of fear, then goes on incel forums like this one and cries because hes a kissless virgin at 25


shes one of the hottest girls tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 11, 2020)

He did the right choice, Imagine having your first kiss with one of the top 10 girls in the world knowing that you'll never ever possibly have that experience again in your entire eternity?! It would drive him insane, it's like gain God's superpowers for one day and then you have to live as a normal subhuman for the rest of your life living a memory of that day forever


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 11, 2020)

he probably didnt wanna do it on camera and didnt want her to pity kiss him, he knew deep down theres no way she could find him cute and saved himself the embarassment


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> keep dreaming about her while an incel just wave her off like nothing,keep crying for him


Shut the fuck up you greycel faggot. Probably a lookism Balkan refugee too


----------



## Griffith (Jan 11, 2020)

She is hot AF, but i hate girls with glasses! I can understand him you can have a 10/10 in front of me but the moment she wears glasses i lose interest. Not sure why i hate them so much, but it's like the same as her telling me she has a penor.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 11, 2020)

Gudru said:


> HOLY FUCK AT ALL THE THINGS I WANNA DO WITH HER FUAAARKK I WANNA LIICK HER ASS AND EAT HER ASS SO BAD HAVE CRAZY INTIMATE ANAL SEX AND TONGUE KISS FOR HOURS AND LAY IN BED AND MASSAGE HER BODY WHILE LICKING HER EVERYWHERE



You can't even imagine the things I'd to with her nose bro






so sexy


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Jan 11, 2020)

it was a joke


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 11, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> He did the right choice, Imagine having your first kiss with one of the top 10 girls in the world knowing that you'll never ever possibly have that experience again in your entire eternity?! It would drive him insane, it's like gain God's superpowers for one day and then you have to live as a normal subhuman for the rest of your life living a memory of that day forever


----------



## goat2x (Jan 11, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Shut the fuck up you greycel faggot. Probably a lookism Balkan refugee too


lmao at you making fun of me not rotting enough, now stop ruining my high iq threads,thanks


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> lmao at you making fun of me not rotting enough, now stop ruining my high iq threads,thanks


The only high IQ member here is me. Your opinion as a greycel is invalid. Keep barking loser


----------



## goat2x (Jan 11, 2020)

Gudru said:


> The only high IQ member here is me. Your opinion as a greycel is invalid. Keep barking loser


Only u are barking here alien skull looser i dont want to spend time roasting you so shut the fuckup


Vidyacoper said:


> he probably didnt wanna do it on camera and didnt want her to pity kiss him, he knew deep down theres no way she could find him cute and saved himself the embarassment



he chose someone else lol


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Only u are barking here alien skull looser i dont want to spend time roasting you so shut the fuckup


I'll talk as much as I want to greycel cuckold


----------



## goat2x (Jan 11, 2020)

Gudru said:


> I'll talk as much as I want to greycel cuckold


then talk mofo who cares i know there are a lot of thoughts in your bigass occiput keep crying


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> then talk mofo who cares i know there are a lot of thoughts in your bigass occiput keep crying


It's easy to make fun of something when I had the balls to post my skull shape. Keep crying for my high T quotes about sexual fantasies cause it causes incel rage inside of you. Nigger.


----------



## goat2x (Jan 11, 2020)

Gudru said:


> It's easy to make fun of something when I had the balls to post my skull shape. Keep crying for my high T quotes about sexual fantasies cause it causes incel rage inside of you. Nigger.


You have balls i cant deny that, if i had that gay alien skull of yours 
I would have slit my wrists a long time ago


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> You have balls i cant deny that, if i had that gay alien skull of yours
> I would have slit my wrists a long time ago


My skull shape isn't even that bad + you can easily fix it with neck training. Keep sucking lookism refugee


----------



## Almu (Jan 11, 2020)

Her teeth masculinty mogs mine by galaxys


----------



## goat2x (Jan 11, 2020)

Gudru said:


> My skull shape isn't even that bad + you can easily fix it with neck training. Keep sucking lookism refugee


keep coping boyo, there is only one way to fix it 




cut your peanut skull in half fag


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 11, 2020)

s


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> keep coping boyo, there is only one way to fix it
> View attachment 224582
> 
> cut your peanut skull in half fag


Find me pic and prove it faggot. You should kill yourself for being so fucking retarded


----------



## Almu (Jan 11, 2020)

This dude was fucking her


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 11, 2020)

*jfl what a slayer. he handled all the mocking by his friends really well*


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 11, 2020)

Gudru said:


> HOLY FUCK AT ALL THE THINGS I WANNA DO WITH HER FUAAARKK I WANNA LIICK HER ASS AND EAT HER ASS SO BAD HAVE CRAZY INTIMATE ANAL SEX AND TONGUE KISS FOR HOURS AND LAY IN BED AND MASSAGE HER BODY WHILE LICKING HER EVERYWHERE


inel trait: obsessing over anal sex @Pietrosiek


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> inel trait: obsessing over anal sex @Pietrosiek


Liking anal = high T


----------



## goat2x (Jan 11, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Find me pic and prove it faggot. You should kill yourself for being so fucking retarded







jfl, keep training your neck bro good luck


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 224589
> 
> jfl, keep training your neck bro good luck


Non gymcelled with 1 of the worst haircuts I could've picked. + it's not that noticeable irl

Good job searching through my post history for that low IQ ape


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Jan 11, 2020)

Lmfao what a gigaretard. I'd fuck the brains out of Madison (if she even has any). Seems like she has something for ugly guys though. She could be fucking top tier males but her ex boyfriend was ugly as sin. Dirty slut


----------



## DoctorPMA (Jan 11, 2020)

I predict that guy who rejected her is now watching this on loop and crying.


----------



## Hades (Jan 11, 2020)

*I could feel the fear in his weak pathetic expression, it’s absolutely OVER for him.*


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jan 11, 2020)

really sexy mouf

wuld love to put my deck in it m'lady


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 11, 2020)

STATUS


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hottest girl of all time gets rejected by a deathnik, what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Time Travel (Jan 11, 2020)

I'd smash but I'm not gonna kiss some mouth that has been filled with entire swimming pools of cum either.


----------



## Retrofaced Subhuman (Jan 11, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> he probably didnt wanna do it on camera and didnt want her to pity kiss him, he knew deep down theres no way she could find him cute and saved himself the embarassment


Correct


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jan 11, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *jfl what a slayer. he handled all the mocking by his friends really well*


tbh to be ugly in todays world its mandatory to be mentally strong to endure all the shit you get


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 11, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


boobies


----------



## Bewusst (Jan 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> View attachment 224589
> 
> jfl, keep training your neck bro good luck


Mirin dat neck


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 12, 2020)

Staged.


----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 12, 2020)

He suspected he was being made fun of and tried to gain the social upperhand with a rejection


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 12, 2020)

N


----------



## onnysk (Jan 19, 2020)

he knew she was being fake and would never kiss him under normal circumstances


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 19, 2020)

Autists ITT


----------



## oldcell (Jan 19, 2020)

HE mos her
She looks too nerdy with the glassses
HE has more SMV


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 19, 2020)

Impying this is not staged


----------



## Patient A (Jan 19, 2020)

Gudru said:


> HOLY FUCK AT ALL THE THINGS I WANNA DO WITH HER FUAAARKK I WANNA LIICK HER ASS AND EAT HER ASS SO BAD HAVE CRAZY INTIMATE ANAL SEX AND TONGUE KISS FOR HOURS AND LAY IN BED AND MASSAGE HER BODY WHILE LICKING HER EVERYWHERE





moggingmachine said:


>


Eating ass is degenerate


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 19, 2020)

Glasses make her even hotter holy fuck


----------



## Patient A (Jan 19, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> View attachment 224718
> View attachment 224719
> 
> STATUS


Just date girls 5 leagues above yours theory


----------



## Gosick (Jan 19, 2020)

wtf,are they actually going out?


----------



## Einon (Jan 19, 2020)

lol @ this faggot


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jan 19, 2020)

*he was obviously anxious and scared

why?

because he fapped to blacked porn for 3hrs the day before

if he was on NoFap he would of had enough courage to say yes and fuck her

never forget this*


----------



## Andros (Jan 19, 2020)

Reminds me of my most brutal rejection. A group of guys told the hottest girl of middle school that I was interested in her. She faked interest in me and I went to see her. She then said "did you see yourself in a mirror recently?", laughed at me with her friends and leave.

12 years laters it still hurts.

"Friends" have fun humiliating you with hot girls.


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 19, 2020)

Imagine him accepting it and everybody starts to laugh

ON CAMERA

He did the right move


----------



## zerofad3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Exactly

Putting him in this situation is the brutal part. The only way out for him and keeping his dignity was to reject her.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 19, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Autists ITT


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jan 19, 2020)

goat2x said:


> kissless hugless loveless virgin rejects one of the sexiest girls alive
> how did that happen



He was scared shitless


----------

